# Survial kit for yaks



## radar

I was just putting together a medical kit in a tupperware box that fits the back pouch of my profish seat. Then the thought came to mind what I would really need in a survival situation. Senario..... you're out on a fishing trip with some yaker friends, and like all tragic accidents things don't go to plan. You're caught in a strong offshore wind or a strong current separated from your friends. Thinking you have left, your friends finish their days fishing and head for home.... You have 4 litres of water and safety equipment but may not be found for 48 hours. What would you want in your kit ?

My List:

1 x Space Blanket
1 x Sunblock
4 x Electrolite sachets
2 x Bandages
1 x Marker Pen and writing board

What would you want ?


----------



## Junglefisher

Some Fixomull, great for stopping bleeding etc.


----------



## kremmen

macgyver

no seriously all u said + an epirb, a torch and a long ballooon thingy


----------



## Detritus2099

flares
signal mirror
space blanket
painkillers
Fresh Water!!!
Hi Energy Bars


----------



## Revo

Radar ... if I was in a situation where I thought that I needed to be found, just one item would be all I need ... a Personal Locator Beacon (PLB).


----------



## garmac

more lures?


----------



## rawprawn

One of these http://www.sea-pack.com/seapack.html
A flare or two
A good jacket
and some 30+

Pitty I usually carry non of this......Let's just hope this post doesnt come back to haunt me


----------



## Jase

superglue!

best thing for sealing a bleeding wound.

Spare paddle

VHF radio

Water

Water

Water

and some more water


----------



## Wrassemagnet

In addition to the above excellent suggestions i know this is a bit gruesome but you can get stainless steel surgical artery forceps from some pharmacies and medical supply companies eg Richard Thompson that are basically bent nose pliers that can be locked shut on small thin objects. They make fantastic fish hook removers and are designed to clamp off arterial bleeds in a pinch (so to speak). Similarly you can get quick release tourniquets that can be used in emergencies but also are pretty handy elastic quick release light duty tie downs with various uses around the yak. A pre tied loop of bungy cord with a uni knot that slides down and is then locked down by tension is an effective alternative in life threatening situations eg loss of or major limb trauma where blood loss can't be stopped any other way. Artery forceps are used to pinch off single arterial bleeders where direct pressure is ineffective or impossible. Advanced first aid and resuscitation courses are available through st johns ambulance and surf life saving Australia. Cheers jim.


----------



## L3GACY

Some great ideas and reccomendations guys. I gotta say the importance of emergency supplies of water can't be stressed enough. Minus my knife it is the only survival item I've needed on multiple occasions. Can't say i've ever even used a bandaid but I'm sure that day will come.


----------



## Feral

Epirb, Flares, V Sheet in that order!


----------



## radar

Thanks guys for all your sugestions,  We are fortunate to have emergency responce through safety items like epirbs and VHF raddio, But i feel that i shouldn't just rely on somone coming out to find me but to take steps to ensure my own survival.


----------



## Ado

Apart from the usual knife and whistle, for near shore work, I always pack a change of clothes in a dry bag, hide lots of Powerbars in all sorts of places, an additional 2L of water on top of more than I think I'll use, and mobile phone in dry bag in my pfd. In short, not real emergency stuff, but more like stuff to stop me from becoming too uncomfortable if something unforeseen happens (like I start catching fish :lol: ).


----------



## scleburne

I am in the market for the whole kit and caboodle to at least make me LEGAL when I go offshore.. 
I want to get a kit that I won't have to think about everytime I go out, it's all in a bag and I just shove it in the front hatch (where it is most inaccessible in an emergency  ).

I would have in it:
two 1L bottles of water.
flares (required number to be legal).
V sheet.
white light source. (maybe one of those solar/dynomo/torch/FM radio deals).
spare batteries/adapter to fit torch/radio
EPIRB.
VHF radio/marine radio
a couple of musili bars.
bandage.
spare pocket knife. (got enough of the cheapies lying around the house).
sunblock.
superglue (sounds like a good idea... :lol


----------



## Kevlar

signal mirror, space blanket, water. I got enough extra on me that I wouldn't need to eat for 48hrs or more.


----------



## reverend1

I think the above has covered it so my wish list is.
XBOX-360 and Gears of War 2.
And maybe a beer or 10


----------



## soggypilchard

Hi all
Im new here, just thought you may be interested in the SAS survival guide, pretty cool little book and it has a compas on the cover of the pocket book, good reading while camping.


----------



## scleburne

Are those fungi found in Australia?


----------



## Greywolf

Aussie Survival Kit: cold meat pie and a six pack.


----------



## L3GACY

scleburne said:


> Are those fungi found in Australia?


I'm pretty sure I've read something similar (same name but a paperback with no compass). The one I read wasn't aussie specific and whilst useful for other things (shelter, basic survival etc) from a food finding point of view I think an aussie bush tucker guide would be the go.


----------



## YakCult

1) Water
2) GPS
3) A Sounder for depth will give a rescuer some idea how far off the coast you really are....
4) VHF
5) Flares
6) EPIRB (if all else fails)


----------



## soggypilchard

hey anyone know what is legaly nececarry for out on the harbour at night? or outside the heads?


----------



## Jay

i cant believe noone has mentioned duct tape, or zipteis. They both are always good for something not sure what yet. I was going to suggest superglue but thats already been said.


----------



## familyman

As a member of my employers OHS committee, I cant figure out why everybody is suggesting cures when some prevention may be better.
Caught in a stong offshore wind? Solution- Check the boating weather first
Caught in a stong current or tide? Check the tides and keep vigilant of where you are- GPS or the old fashioned hand bearing compass.

Now that you are stranded on the yak with no hope of self rescue as the coast dips below the horizon, break out the epirb/vhf, keep up the fluids and think of how buffed you'll be when you've paddled back to land.
I am always concious of where I am and what direction I am drifting and how fast. Out to sea that would be different, but mine is not a long trip friendly yak. So coastal trips for me


----------



## ELM

Water
Lures
superglue 
forget the energy bars.
redphoenix


----------



## Guest

A bolt/ sidecutter, there nasty lures out there....
Heaps of good ideas here.


----------



## Darwin

one more! Login and logout with your wife. Tell your wife where you are going and when you will return (kayaking plan). Make sure have enough insurance cover for your family and all needs. All insurance company are claim denial expert. You must make sure your insurance policy cover your kayak activities. The survial kit is more than cover yourself. You should cover your family as well!


----------



## mark5fish

Greta post will upgrade my pack right away gave me a few more ideas.


----------



## SgtWilson

soggypilchard said:


> Hi all
> Im new here, just thought you may be interested in the SAS survival guide, pretty cool little book and it has a compas on the cover of the pocket book, good reading while camping.


That looks like a cool little book. Where can I get a copy ?


----------



## kayaksportsmark

SgtWilson said:


> That looks like a cool little book. Where can I get a copy ?


If you pass Selection they will give you a copy.


----------



## SgtWilson

Pass what, where ? Sorry, you've lost me. :? :? :?

I was just asking where I could buy that book.

No worries, I found one in my local ABC shop. Not a bad read. Handy to keep in the kitbag with the first aid kit when camping.


----------



## mehi

SgtWilson said:


> Pass what, where ? Sorry, you've lost me. :? :? :?


I beleive what Mark ment was that if you join the armed services and passed the SAS test they give you a free handbook 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Tor

I think I'm too scared to take this up now...


----------



## kayaksportsmark

mehi said:


> SgtWilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass what, where ? Sorry, you've lost me. :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive what Mark meant was that if you join the armed services and passed the SAS test they give you a free handbook
> 
> Cheers Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Mehi,
I just assumed a Sgt would get it.


----------

